# My Tarpon Finally Rigged



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Well i finally got her rigged up , and just in time for the weekend. only thing i need to add is a FF eventualy ,but shes ready to go .the light pole is teloscoptic i can raise or lower it by a bolt where i drilled holes thru the pvc.its in the lowest posistion in the pic. create top was a bottom of a creat cut off with a sawzaw and zip ties for the hinges. rod holders in back are 1 1/4 and 1 1/2 pvc connected together with reducer bushings.the seat is a inflatable seat from some racing promotion ,given to me . the kayak cart is not complete ,gonna paint it black .currently setup for straps or posts thru scupper holes. any questions just ask . 

*Before:*










*After:*


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

looking good now it just needs some slime and blood on it and itll look even beter, josh


----------



## usa4cheer (May 5, 2006)

*fellow 100 owner*

that is a pimped 100. I love mine because I live in richmond, and go in the james as well as lynnhaven. it is perfect for that. yours looks great, I need to get the anchor trolley on mine, I just did the rod holders in the back. are you putting on a fish finder? post some pics or send me some if you do. 
thanks tim


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Looks nice


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

looks like you need to change your name from shorefisher72 to 
shoyakin72 or......something like that.
ken c


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

what the heck?
Is that a RONCO salad spinner?


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

looks like his pictures were changed it used to be pictures of a kayak


----------

